# How long do wheat and oats take?



## badcreek

How long do wheat and oats take to start coming up? We had 2 plots put in 2 weeks ago and with all of the rain I thought they should be pretty thick by now. I just talked to one of my hunting buddies and he said that the plots have very little in them. Both are new plots this year. Should they be thick already or am I jumping the gun?


----------



## seabear2

If you had good moisture should be up good in 5 days.


----------



## arich_5

It should come up pretty quick. Like seabear said 5 days after you got some rain most of the seed that is going to germinate should have germinated. If the growth is very sparse after 2 weeks and you've had rain, I'd guess either you didn't get the seed covered, didn't sow enough seed, or the soil fertility is very low.


----------



## 00Beau

Wheat will be up in 4-6 days, oats 10-14


----------



## 12pointer

*oats*

We planted our food plots 2 saturdays ago . Was at the club last weekend blackpowder hunting checked out the food plots most of them where 4 to 6 inches high . All our plots are planted in oats . It rain on them that monday after we planted them. What kind of oats did you plant they should be up real good in the 2 weeks time .


----------



## Killdee

Mine were up 3-4" a week after planting. How deep did you cover,I lightly disk mine in with the disks almost straight and barely in the ground. If you planted deeper it will take a while, if you didnt cover the wheat is fine but the oats need to be covered.


----------



## catch22

agree with above posts.....I planted on a Saturday came back the next Saturday and they were 3-4 inches high and thick

I planted a wheat/oats/rye/pea mix but it was mainly wheat and oats


----------



## win280

badcreek said:


> How long do wheat and oats take to start coming up? We had 2 plots put in 2 weeks ago and with all of the rain I thought they should be pretty thick by now. I just talked to one of my hunting buddies and he said that the plots have very little in them. Both are new plots this year. Should they be thick already or am I jumping the gun?



Depending on rate of seeding,you may need to overseed.
IF not properly covered the birds will eat up a food plot before it can germinate.


----------



## Rip Steele

win280 said:


> Depending on rate of seeding,you may need to overseed.
> IF not properly covered the birds will eat up a food plot before it can germinate.



X2, also rabbits will keep one mowed down. I had eight rabbits in a 1/2 acre plot yesterday.


----------



## badcreek

Thanks guys for all of the input. I knew you all would give me the answers. I was at the property this weekend and the plots look fine. The member that saw it before has never seen oat and wheat plots and thought they should be thicker. All of are 4 to 6 inches high. The deer aren't really hitting them yet, but we have a TON of Acorns right now.


----------

